# Maine Garden Railway Society



## SeniorChief (Sep 17, 2013)

we open our annual display at the Maine Mall in South Portland Maine on Nov 17th and run until Christmas. The layout is 16' X 61" and features 9 trains including Thomas, Percy, a circus train and 2 trolleys. check out our blog at //mgrsmembers.blogspot.com for more info.


----------

